# What are we using to treat?



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

We've had considerable discussion about treatments. I think it would be interesting and valuable for us to see the trends.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Well, I had the dubious distinction of being second on this poll, so I know how you voted Joel


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I think my answers in this poll probably will be representiative of most commercial operation.

Assuming of course it was me that voted 1st!


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I should have asked for everone to give a "Yo", here or present on the post after they vote so we can have some idea of the cross section trend we are seeing. If the 8 other than Geoge and I could revisit and sign the sheet that't be good. The rest, well do the right thing.

[ January 08, 2006, 12:31 PM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Question #1, options #1 and #4...why should I choose between the two? Which would you rather me vote???


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I voted
Clint


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

me too


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Well I'm here but going on two years this year and only time will tell.As most I hate to treat when it may not be needed but by the time you realize it is needed it's way too late.If only they would introduce a helpful critter into the country that would take care of all these pest without it becomeing the pest.
Maybe if honeybees don't work out I'll takeup keeping yellowjackets.


----------



## MikeGillmore (Nov 15, 2005)

My vote's in


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm in... 

sure hope that wasn't a diebold machine responsible for counting my vote.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

What is a chemotherapeutic agent?


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Chemicals used to treat or prevent disease.


----------



## Jim Young (Aug 31, 2004)

I voted. For some reason after treating the colonies with Apistan for varroa mites in September 2004, the hives had very few mites in 2005; thus, no mite treatments were made in 2005. Three of 13 hives are beginning to drop about three mites per week. This past week the temperature has ranged from 65 to 75 F. and the bees are actively flying, carrying brood builder and corn chop dust. Crazy weather for this time of year. My area is bone-dry and without rain, nothing is blooming.

Jim Young


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Just voted.


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

voted


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Here,
also check out these beekeeping paintings by Michael Hight , really awsome

[ January 08, 2006, 10:29 PM: Message edited by: MichaelW ]


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I voted


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

voted


----------



## Ribster (Nov 3, 2004)

voted


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

My pest problem are v and t mites, chalk brood, havent seen evidence of AFB, but will eventually, and nousema.

Treatements I have used have been Apistan, formic, and Checkmite for the v mites. Soon to be OA, .?
For t mites I have used menthol soaked card board, and crystals. Boy this stuff works wonders, but can be hard on the brood if it gets too hot. The soaked card board is well worth the time to make, or money to buy.
Funigillin-B has always worked to treat nosema. Although never really had a probem til last fall, so I really didnt mass treat until then.
Ihave been effectively using Oxytet for AFB.

Thanks for the poll. Now, being the mastermind behind the poll, what trends are you finding?your poll Joel?


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

One vote here.

By the way, PMS (for beekeepers) stands for parasitic mite syndrome. I believe it was initially used to describe the severe symptoms seen in hives with heavy loads of both Varroa and tracheal mites, then beekeepers discovered that the same symptoms could appear with heavy loads of either mite alone (maybe due to viruses becoming more noticeable among the bees weakened by mites).


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I voted


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Kieck, I should have been more clear about a couple of terms.

We have 43 votes so far. Great response, interesting results. I'm going to tally the results and post them Sunday.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I voted yesterday.


----------



## DChap (Oct 19, 2005)

voted


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

I voted.


----------



## The7Cs (Apr 25, 2005)

I vetoed.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I want to vote for options 1,3 and 4 on the first question. It depends on the hive. As a result, I didn't vote.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

voted.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm in. For Varroa I also use screened bottom boards as well as Sucrocide. I didn't see those offered.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Voted


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Folks, Thanks for an incredible response to this poll. I need those who have not indicated they voted to do so. I plan to publish these results on Sunday. It is really important to know what geographic area we are representing. Those who haven't voted please do so. Ross, vote based on your hives a whole, please, your opinions are important!

Thanks for a great response, I'll do the foot work to get there results in format that mean something for us all.

[ January 12, 2006, 04:48 PM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I'm not knocking your poll Joel, I voted and I think it's pretty much a good poll, but I think before I create a poll, if I create a poll, I'll run the questions and format by the general populace first to avoid those "I didn't vote because" situations. I haven't followed all the responses on this one, so I don't know how many people felt "left out", but I see one above on this page.

Keep up the good work,

George-


----------



## David Stewart (Jan 22, 2005)

Voted


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

I felt the first question should have allowed more than one answer (The first two are both true in my case). I voted anyway.


----------

